# Vinegar mustard...sweet and mildly hot.



## jokensmoken (May 2, 2019)

I've used this sauce on  pulled pork sammies (I do not mix it in the pulled pork, I add it as a condiment) and in my slaw for a long time.
It was shared with me years and years ago by my sisters grandmother-in-law...
A North Carolianian gal who could cook with the best...
BOB...I hope you're following me yet, this is the recipe I promised I'd share.
Ingredients
3/4 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup lite brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp hot sauce (personal preference,  I use Texas Pete's)
3/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 TBS molasses
1 TBS mustard powder (fresh ground from mustard seeds is best)
1 TBS unsalted butter
1/4 cup fine minced onion ( I use yellow)
2 cloves finely minced garlic (about 2 tsp)
1 TBS neutral flavored cooking oil (I use vegetable)
1 tsp liquid smoke
Directions
Sautee the onion and garlic in the 1 TBS cooking oil until the onion is translucent and drain excess oil off (I put the sauteed mix a dish lined with paper towels to soak up the excess oil)
Measure the liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, butter and hot sauce and set aside...
Add all remaining ingredients to a sauce pan (including sauteed onion and garlic) and simmer on med heat for 15 minutes...DO NOT BOIL...
Add the liquid smoke, butter Worcestershire sauce and hot sauce and simmer an additional 10 minutes...
Cool completely then put sauce in an airtight container and refrigerate over night...
I'd suggest experimenting a little with the liquid smoke and hot sauce quantities to match your personal preference and as always
Quality in = quality out...
I use all name brand ingredients...
Hope you enjoy this sauce as much as we do.

Walt.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing looks very tasty.

Warren


----------



## biteme7951 (May 2, 2019)

Looks like a keeper! What is the qty on the liquid smoke? (it got omitted from the recipe)

Barry.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 2, 2019)

Sounds interesting...Saved this recipe as a file and going to try it this weekend. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## weev (May 2, 2019)

sounds like a good one to try  Thanks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! I bookmarked this and hope to give it a shot the next time I do PP.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 2, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> Looks like a keeper! What is the qty on the liquid smoke? (it got omitted from the recipe)
> 
> Barry.


Sorry about that...
1 tsp liquid smoke...
I added it back into the origional post...
Thanks for catching it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2019)

Man that sounds good! I.like Mustard with depth of flavor.
BTW...If anybody wants more of a Punch in the Sinuses, Mix the Ground Mustard with an equal amount of Water and rest 10-30 minutes. The longer the Mustard rests the Hotter it gets. Mixing in with the Vinegar stops the Chemical reaction...JJ


----------



## jokensmoken (May 2, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Man that sounds good! I.like Mustard with depth of flavor.
> BTW...If anybody wants more of a Punch in the Sinuses, Mix the Ground Mustard with an equal amount of Water and rest 10-30 minutes. The longer the Mustard rests the Hotter it gets. Mixing in with the Vinegar stops the Chemical reaction...JJ


Thanks Chef...accolades coming from you, I'll put a feather in my cap...(a small one...lol)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2019)

jokensmoken Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Man that sounds good! I.like Mustard with depth of flavor.
> BTW...If anybody wants more of a Punch in the Sinuses, Mix the Ground Mustard with an equal amount of Water and rest 10-30 minutes. The longer the Mustard rests the Hotter it gets. Mixing in with the Vinegar stops the Chemical reaction...JJ


 
JJ we used beer to mix it with and wow was it hot. Used it as a dip for cheese on the bar.

Warren


----------



## wimpy69 (May 3, 2019)

Filed, thanks.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 9, 2019)

Shamelessly going to use it!


----------



## jokensmoken (May 9, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Shamelessly going to use it!


Let.me know how you like it...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 9, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Let.me know how you like it...


Will do the next time I get some pulled pork out! Only thing I'll likely skip on is the liquid smoke..don't got any! 

How long would you say this would last in the fridge? I got ample space for squeeze bottles around. I got a bunch for a few bucks just for making and storing sauces actually.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 9, 2019)

Never had it spoil...that being said it's never around long at my house...BUT, I made a batch two years ago for a friend on labor day...the following memorial day I smoked a couple butts at his place and he whipped out the last of the sauce and said "think this is still good"...
After a taste test he decided it was and used the last up...
So, that's about 8 months... I would never make that recommendation but I would say a few months in the fridge.


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2019)

The recipe looks awesome...  Thanks for sharing it....    Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2019)

How long does your bottle of French's Mustard, that get used occasionally, last?
The veggies would be the only possible thing to worry about and they are preserved in vinegar. Look at an Italian Salad Dressing, same basic ingredients and I have never seen one that went bad...JJ


----------



## jokensmoken (May 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> How long does your bottle of French's Mustard, that get used occasionally, last?
> The veggies would be the only possible thing to worry about and they are preserved in vinegar. Look at an Italian Salad Dressing, same basic ingredients and I have never seen one that went bad...JJ


Thanks chef...I was hoping you'd chime in.
That was my basic feeling but I'm no expert so wont say anything other than suggest it's safe for the same "couple months" as most other home made sauces are.


----------



## solman (May 30, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Measure the liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, butter and hot sauce and set aside...



I was wondering, is there a reason why these ingredients are set aside and not mixed in with the rest and all heated up together?


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2019)

....


----------



## jokensmoken (May 31, 2019)

solman said:


> I was wondering, is there a reason why these ingredients are set aside and not mixed in with the rest and all heated up together?


I couldn't answer that honestly...that's the way grandma Daye showed me, I love it, so I never deviated. 
Walt


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2019)

solman said:


> I was wondering, is there a reason why these ingredients are set aside and not mixed in with the rest and all heated up together?





jokensmoken said:


> I couldn't answer that honestly...that's the way grandma Daye showed me, I love it, so I never deviated.
> Walt



That an EASY ONE TO ANSWER!!!

One day, some 80 years ago, Grandma Daye was just a Young Mom taking care of her Family. She was making Poppa Daye's favorite Mustard sauce. Momma Daye had just measured the Smoke, Worcestershire, Butter and Hot Sauce into a bowl when she heard Baby Daye start crying. She " Set these ingredients aside, " and ran to get the baby. A kiss on the Booboo and a hug and all was well. Momma Daye returned to the kitchen, mixed the ingredients all together and finished making dinner.
Some time weeks later, Momma Daye started another batch. After measuring the Smoke, Etc., paused to check on the kids, then finished the sauce.
All these years later, ask anyone, including Grandma Daye," Why do you put the Smoke, Etc., aside? " They will smile and tell you..." That's the way it's always been done. "

There are a Ton of stories like this. Seemingly pointless steps, in a recipe, with the only reason offered..." That's the Way it's Always Been Done!...JJ


----------



## 73saint (Jul 6, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> I've used this sauce on  pulled pork sammies (I do not mix it in the pulled pork, I add it as a condiment) and in my slaw for a long time.
> It was shared with me years and years ago by my sisters grandmother-in-law...
> A North Carolianian gal who could cook with the best...
> BOB...I hope you're following me yet, this is the recipe I promised I'd share.
> ...






chef jimmyj said:


> Man that sounds good! I.like Mustard with depth of flavor.
> BTW...If anybody wants more of a Punch in the Sinuses, Mix the Ground Mustard with an equal amount of Water and rest 10-30 minutes. The longer the Mustard rests the Hotter it gets. Mixing in with the Vinegar stops the Chemical reaction...JJ



This La boy fell in love w mustard based bbq in pork, and Carolina style finishing sauces years ago when I lived in Columbus Georgia.  Nothing like it down here so I very much appreciate y’all sharing these recipes and techniques.  

Walt, I will definitely try this recipe, I’ve already written it out.  Best I can get around here is Mrs. Griffin’s.  Not bad but I bet this is better. 

Chef jimmy j, thanks for the tip on the heat.  If I’m not mistaken, my go to recipe for my pulled pork came from you.  It’s written out as well, and I use it all the time!!


----------



## 73saint (Jul 10, 2019)

Just did a batch of the mustard sauce, as well as chef jimmyjs pulled pork finishing sauce!   Will be ready for the next smoked pork shoulder!


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 12, 2019)

73saint said:


> View attachment 400188
> 
> View attachment 400189
> 
> Just did a batch of the mustard sauce, as well as chef jimmyjs pulled pork finishing sauce!   Will be ready for the next smoked pork shoulder!


Just curious...how did you like the mustard sauce?
Walt


----------



## 73saint (Jul 12, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Just curious...how did you like the mustard sauce?
> Walt


I like it a lot. I strained it after a day in the fridge.  It has a relish-y taste and I imagine it will be great on a hot dog, or for grilled sausages.


----------



## DD Alberta (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks a bunch Walt...can't wait to try it!


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 5, 2019)

I have been looking for something like this and have tried a few different versions.
Just made some today and it's excellent. Dipped some bread in it to try and five minutes later, my tastebuds are still dancing.
Gonna grill some chicken thighs and paint 'em with this tonight.


----------



## jokensmoken (Oct 5, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> I have been looking for something like this and have tried a few different versions.
> Just made some today and it's excellent. Dipped some bread in it to try and five minutes later, my tastebuds are still dancing.
> Gonna grill some chicken thighs and paint 'em with this tonight.


Glad I was able to share the recipe and that you liked it...i always thought it was pretty gol dang good.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 5, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> I've used this sauce on  pulled pork sammies (I do not mix it in the pulled pork, I add it as a condiment) and in my slaw for a long time.
> It was shared with me years and years ago by my sisters grandmother-in-law...
> A North Carolianian gal who could cook with the best...
> BOB...I hope you're following me yet, this is the recipe I promised I'd share.
> ...


 Sounds like a great recipe. How many ounces of sauce when compete. Thanks


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 5, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Sounds like a great recipe. How many ounces of sauce when compete. Thanks



I got about two cups.


----------

